# Sim cards, phones and routers



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

It is my limited understanding that if I buy a sim card there(UAE) and put it in my existing phone that it will work in UAE. Fact or fiction?also does anyone know about routers specifically dd-wrt, that is needed for my" Strong VPN" program that I'm gonna buy, maybe?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Unlock your phone. Most carriers will unlock your phone if you are still there customer and say you are going overseas. Dont say I wish to cancel service, by the way will you unlock my phone. If you are not a customer, most phones can be unlocked online for a small fee.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Unlock your phone. Most carriers will unlock your phone if you are still there customer and say you are going overseas. Dont say I wish to cancel service, by the way will you unlock my phone. If you are not a customer, most phones can be unlocked online for a small fee.


great to know im going for a year in august. why is it so bad? do you have any internet info for me?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gillatte said:


> great to know im going for a year in august. why is it so bad? do you have any internet info for me?


I dont like it. It is not for everyone. I could go on and on but if you want to know, you can google the "how long do plan on staying" thread where I hash out what I thought of dubai after a few months and then again after like five or six but really... if you are coming, you will make your own opinion of dubai when you get here.

Internet is slow at the low tier packages. My company pays for a 256k package and my speed is between 16 and 19k usually. Dialup was 14k back in the dinosaur ages of internet... Calling customer service to complain is a nightmare. It is not cheap but pay for a fast internet package from the start. VPN's are frowned upon as they are used for non business related folks to bypass internet regulation, which is illegal. They are not to be discussed on the forum as the forum can not endorse illegal activities. 

And if you are into sports, suggest setting up a slingbox would be a good idea as there is very little american sports on the television here, as there are not many americans here.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Gillatte said:


> It is my limited understanding that if I buy a sim card there(UAE) and put it in my existing phone that it will work in UAE. Fact or fiction?also does anyone know about routers specifically dd-wrt, that is needed for my" Strong VPN" program that I'm gonna buy, maybe?


What do you want to know regarding dd-wrt? As others have said, you need to check if your phone is unlocked, some are, some aren't. Easiest way to check is to borrow a sim of a friends on a different network where you are and see if it works. Simples.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

thecork said:


> What do you want to know regarding dd-wrt? As others have said, you need to check if your phone is unlocked, some are, some aren't. Easiest way to check is to borrow a sim of a friends on a different network where you are and see if it works. Simples.


It is also my limited understanding that I need dd-wrt installed on my router for it to work with my VPN account. Idk what that does or what it will do for me but I guess I need it? Any help would be appreciated.I have a company that Pre installs the VPN on the router also, which sounds more advantageous so I don't have to deal with logging in and out of multiple computers. ( from what I understand)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please do not discuss VPN on the forum. They are frowned upon by the UAE authorities and the forum cannot be seen to be encouraging discussions about something that allows people to access parts of the web that are already blocked!

Thread will be closed if there are any more discussions about VPN!


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Please do not discuss VPN on the forum. They are frowned upon by the UAE authorities and the forum cannot be seen to be encouraging discussions about something that allows people to access parts of the web that are already blocked!
> 
> Thread will be closed if there are any more discussions about VPN!




My mistake I apologize.


----------



## qwertyuiopme (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

A little unrelated to the router discussion.

For a mobile connection, which one is the better service provider: Etisalat or Du? Have gone through their sites, and somehow like Du, but am confused.

Thanks

PS: If any threads on the above, please point me in the right direction!


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

qwertyuiopme said:


> Hi,
> 
> A little unrelated to the router discussion.
> 
> ...


Hi Qwertyuiopme,

Etisalat and Du is unfortunately an option that is not upto you, but your location, most of new dubai, ie JBR, Discovery Gardens, almost all of Dubai Marina, Burj Khalifa, Springs, Tecom, JLT, etc is covered by Du, they have a list on their website of the areas they cover and you could search your location as well, you can also inquire with your building management or security what service is available in the building. 

In both cases when you go to apply for your home services make sure you carry your passport or passport copy and visa page, tenancy contract and if your tenancy contract is under a company ensure that it is stamped by the company and you have a "no objection letter" from your company that they have no issues with you acquiring the services under your name. Good LUCK!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

qwertyuiopme said:


> Hi,
> 
> A little unrelated to the router discussion.
> 
> ...


There are threads on the above mentioned subject matter. Do a search, but as a quick and dirty, if you have a smart phone (Blackberry or Iphone) then I think Etisalat would be the better choice. They have a bigger network than Du, but the phones and the plans are almost similar. I have had both and noticed that the Etisalat drops less that the Du. Also, I think most businesses (Blackberry) here in UAE are with Etisalat.



AquaholicH20 said:


> Hi Qwertyuiopme,
> 
> Etisalat and Du is unfortunately an option that is not upto you, but your location, most of new dubai, ie JBR, Discovery Gardens, almost all of Dubai Marina, Burj Khalifa, Springs, Tecom, JLT, etc is covered by Du, they have a list on their website of the areas they cover and you could search your location as well, you can also inquire with your building management or security what service is available in the building.
> 
> In both cases when you go to apply for your home services make sure you carry your passport or passport copy and visa page, tenancy contract and if your tenancy contract is under a company ensure that it is stamped by the company and you have a "no objection letter" from your company that they have no issues with you acquiring the services under your name. Good LUCK!


He was asking about mobile services, Boss.


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

Aha my bad lol! Apologies  The signal for Du is alot better than what it used to be, the charges are per second and there are alot of extra incentives for the Super Elite Plan which is post paid, if you are looking for prepaid charges are pretty much the same for Du and Etisalat. Both cases you would need passport copy , visa page or national ID. If its post paid you would need in a addition, one of the three; copy of GCC credit card given to them, salary certiicate, or fixed home bill under your name.


----------

